# Suite-14 mo. old female, Whiteville, NC!!



## My Big Kahuna (Dec 14, 2011)

OMG she's so precious!!! I wish I wish I WISH I could!!!!


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Pretty girl.

*FYI*-_*The Columbus County Humane Society does not have a facility, all dogs available for adoption are in Foster homes. *_

I never got a reply from Janet who has her contact info above. I gave her NRGRR's info and also told her NRGRR could list Ellie, the other golden with this group, as a Courtesy Referral Listing on their website if they did not want to release her to them.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Sandy*

Thanks, Sandy!!


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Karen519 said:


> Thanks, Sandy!!


Karen,

I posted the link to the CCHS under Sutie's info in the other thread about Ellie, along with the link for the ADOPTION APPLICATION, fee, and contact info again-hope this helps.

*Adopt fee is only $125!*

ETA: * CCHS WEBSITE LINK:*
*http://www.columbushumanesociety.org/index.asp*

*ADOPTION APPLICATION LINK:*
*http://www.columbushumanesociety.org/application.pdf*

*CONTACT INFO: Janet, *

910-640-3700 • [email protected]


----------



## C's Mom (Dec 7, 2009)

Fingers crossed for this pretty girl.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Ellie and Sutie*

I just emld. Patriot Lovers about Ellie and Sutie-hope they can help them.

Sandy: Thanks for posting the adoption link!


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Sandy*

Sandy

I emld. David and here is his reply: Do you know someone who can help?
They certainly look like dogs we could use. I'm quite a distance from Whiteville though I live in High Point NC
David Cantara
[email protected]


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Karen519 said:


> Sandy
> 
> I emld. David and here is his reply: Do you know someone who can help?
> They certainly look like dogs we could use. I'm quite a distance from Whiteville though I live in High Point NC
> ...


Thanks Karen,

Take a look at the NC Transport list, see if any of the members who are listed would be willing to help David.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Sandy*

Sandy

Sorry, don't have time to go through the whole list. Too much going on today.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Karen519 said:


> Sandy
> 
> Sorry, don't have time to go through the whole list. Too much going on today.


NC TRANSPORT INFO


NORTH CAROLINA
*doglvr00 *30 minutes south of Raleigh, NC
*fostermom* Raleigh, NC
*GoldenMum* High Point, NC
*goldielocks *Carolina Beach/Wilmington, NC
*Merlins mom* Charlotte, NC
*nolefan* 10 minutes south of Charlotte, NC
**Augustus McCrae's Mom* willing to go to Charlotte, NC


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

The Columbus County Humane Society is no longer showing Ellie or Sutie as being available for adoption, hope this means they have found their forever home.

If anyone has info, feel free to update.


----------

